# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Rat dumbo mâle 10 mois à donner

## Ratous

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 11 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 77 - Seine-et-Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Rat mâle bleu dumbo,  âgé de 10 mois (gros gabarit).  Il a été déposé chez moi pendant le confinement. Je n'ai pas de cage adapté ni de copain rat pour lui tenir compagnie. Il ne mord pas,  juste distant.  C'est assez urgent, il s'ennui et reste dans sa cage. Je part normalement dans 15 jours,  je n'ai trouvé personne pour lui.

----------


## Ratous

Il recherche toujours sa nouvelle famille

----------


## Ratous

Il recherche toujours sa nouvelle famille

----------


## aurore27

il faudrait intégrer une photo pour une meilleure diffusion et éventuellement une adoption, svp.

----------


## Monkey

Des assos pourraient peut-être vous aider avez vous contacté certaines ? Aninounou par exemple ?  :Smile: 
Je ne connais pas beaucoup les assos de nacs si qqn a des contacts ?

----------


## Ratous

Non pas d'association,  je veux qu'il soit donné à une famille,  pas vendu par une association.

----------


## Ratous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## girafe

Bonsoir, 
Les associations ne vendent pas les animaux qu'elles placent, les frais demandés lors de l'adoption correspondent à une petite partie des dépenses engagés (pour un rat çà peut être antiparasitaires, castration...) qui sont en général loin de les couvrir.

----------


## inari

Pourquoi vous récupérer régulièrement des animaux (peut être je me trompe mais j’ai vu cette même annonce sur forum rat avec un autre pseudo, pseudo avec lequel vous avez posté pas mal d’annonces ici au fil des années) pour ensuite dire que vous devez vous absentez et « menacer » de plus pouvoir les avoir chez vous (je me rappelle de plusieurs annonces de souris)?  Les associations demandent effectivement des frais d’adoption mais s’engage (en général, il y a bien sûr quelques exceptions malheureuses comme partout) à s’occuper des animaux qu’elles sont recueillies jusqu’à leur trouver une solution même si cela prend du temps. 
Surtout si vous n’avez ni le temps ni le matériel adapté ?

----------


## Ratous

Alors oui j'en ai récupéré beaucoup qui ont été abandonné et qui sont toujours chez moi après 6 ans.  Et oui j'ai énormément de matériel,  accessoires mais pour les rats je n'ai plus de cage.  Cet abandon chez moi n'était pas prévu. Et je ne menace pas de partir,  je part réellement et le rat sera gardé pendant mon absence.  Il a également tout ce qu'il lui faut à sa disposition,  nourriture,  soins.  C'est juste qu'il s'ennui,  il lui faudrait des copains. En effet j'ai posté sur forum rat,  forum sur lequel j'étais inscrite il y a environ 11 ans.

----------

